# emerge -u world problem???

## hotpotato

This morning I did an emerge -u world and also updated all nescessary files in /etc/ using etc-update.  I rebooted the computer and now when it comes to the login screen it says:

This is Linux at server.(none) .....blablabla.

I have my dns domian in /etc/dnsdomianname as:

home.net

And in /etc/hostname I have:

server

When I updated the config files using etc-update I replaced several of my older config files with the new ones.  Could this be the problem?

Thanks in advance,

HotPotato

----------

## devon

 *Quote:*   

> When I updated the config files using etc-update I replaced several of my older config files with the new ones. Could this be the problem?

 

I don't think anyone has gotten the prompt to display properly. I have read some threads, but no one seems to be able to do it.  :Smile: 

BTW, etc-update will overwrite files that you have previously edited (e.g. /etc/fstab, /etc/make.conf, /etc/rc.conf, etc), so be carefull with it.

----------

## Genone

Is the domainname initscript in your boot or default runlevel ?

----------

## hotpotato

I checked if domainname initscript was in any runlevels, it was not...  So I added it to the boot runlevel, however this still does not fix the problem?!

Any more ideas?

Thanks.

----------

## SimianRage

I forget where I saw this (gentoo-user perhaps), but you need to set up /etc/nisdomainname too. The topic suggested just making /etc/dnsdomainname and /etc/nisdomainname symlinks to /etc/domainname. I just reverified that if you start the domainname init script and don't have /etc/nisdomainname defined then it won't actually change what domainname reports.

----------

## Genone

You can emerge the new util-linux-2.11z-r6 and baselayout-1.8.6.9 (both in ~x86) which contain a patch for agetty to use /etc/dnsdomainname in /etc/issue.

----------

## hotpotato

Hmm... Still no luck.

I tried everything short of the last resort (emerging the ~x86 stuff), I'll wait until it's unmasked.

Thanks for the help though.

----------

## Genone

Maybe you forgot to update /etc/issue (you need to change \o to \O) ?

----------

## hotpotato

It works!!!  Sorry I spoke to soon... Not sure how I overlooked it... What I did is as follows:

1. Set both /etc/dnsdomainname and /etc/nisdomianname to home.net

2. Added domainname init script to boot runlevel

Now it works fine.

Thanks for all the help.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## someguy

how do i keep etc-update from overwriting my original configs ?

----------

## hotpotato

When you run it, it displays all of the files that have newer versions in /etc

From there you can select a file you want to work on, or select one of the options provided.  When you select a file you can choose to replace the file with the new one, or keep your existing file, or merge the two interactively (these options are in a sort of menu).

Hope that helped to clarify.

You may also want to:

man etc-update

Not sure if it will help too much though.

----------

